# Windows 7 (64) und "Die Römer"



## krecki (29. Juli 2010)

*Windows 7 (64) und "Die Römer"*

 Seit ich mir einen neuen Rechner zugelegt habe (Packard Bell ipower G3710, Win 7, ATI Radeon HD5850) laufen etliche Spiele nicht mehr, unter anderen auch "Die Römer". Das Spiel ließ sich problemlos installieren, nur ließ es sich danach nicht starten, will heißen: Es tat sich gar nichts, so als ob der Befehl: "glory.exe" auszuführen, nicht gegeben worden wäre. Auch im Task-Manager war kein entsprechender Prozess zu finden.
Die Fanpage bei CDV habe ich nicht mehr wiederfinden können - vielleicht, weil CDV seit April insolvent ist?
Frage:
Gibt es ein Update, Patch oder so was, damit "Die Römer" unter Windows 7 läuft und wenn ja, wo finde ich das?
Schon mal Dank für eure Bemühungen...


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 (64) und "Die Römer"*

mach mal einen rechtsklick auf die exe-datei in dem Ordner des spiels und schau mal bei "eigenschaften", such dort nach "kompabilitätsmodus", evlt. klappt es im vista oder XP modus.


----------



## KlausB (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 (64) und*

Das CDV-Forum gibt es noch, aber es ist nicht mehr viel los da.

http://www.cdv-forum.com/cdvboard/deutsch/forumdisplay.php?f=125


----------



## krecki (2. August 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 (64) und*

beste Dank für die Antworten -  @ Herbboy: Das habe ich auch schon probiert, hat aber leider nicht geklappt...
@ KlausB: Das Forum habe ich gefunden, danke für den Link!
Leider gibt's auch da keine Hilfen.
Ich werde mich wohl damit abfinden müssen, dass das Spiel nicht mehr geht.


----------



## DonBarcal (2. August 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 (64) und*

Du hast ne PM!


----------

